# Failed laser hair removal...help!



## itsjusstbeth (Nov 9, 2008)

Long story short, I have had 6 full laser hair removal treatments on my face over the last 10 months or so. Not only have I not seen any improvement whatsoever, but the hair appears to have gotten dark and is now growing on other areas of my face!

My doctor says she's never seen this happening before and is unsure of what to do. I have spent well over $1,000 and am not sure what to do now. Has anyone ever heard of this happening before, or experienced it themselves? Help!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Doctor is unsure what to do?? I am so sorry wish I could help.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 9, 2008)

You probably researched this but tanned skinned people need a ton of treatments (most doctors underestimate how much extra treatments tanned skinned people with thick hair need) but from your profile pic you seem to be the ideal candidate medium olive skin with dark hair..  Many many people go for treatments for 2 years that's around 15-20 treatments before it is completely gone, laser technology isn't the best yet...

Honestly, from your symptoms darker hair coloring, faster growth, and new hairs, they screwed up on your treatments.  What they did was actually stimulate even MORE unwanted hair growth.  Shame on them for not telling you your treatments were not working after the 3rd month. They are professionals they should have noticed this and they probably did but didn't do anything to fix it, they bascially took your money and ran.  It sounds like they used the wrong type of laser or settings on your skin.  But this doesn't happen very often.   

I suggest going to a different doctor to get another opinion, i would ditch this doctor, and if your still interested in hair laser removal i would ask your new doctor to do a test patch and see if you like the results.  Remember there are many types of lasers for different skins, many types of settings and width pluses, but a good professional should know which one is right for you.  If i remember correctly i think your hair should shed after a few treatments, so if you aren't noticing your hair shedding something isn't right.

Good luck!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

Doctor doesn't know what to do? That's just unacceptable. They knew to take your money, but not how to treat you...sounds about right.

But that's a seperate issue.

Definitely seek second, third opinions - read up as much as you can aswell on other people's experiences.

I hope it works out, and I think it's ridiculous that this has happened.
Good luck and let us know any progress hon.

EDIT: If possible, I would consider legal action - I think it's bullshit that they "don't know" what's going on. They would have "not known" much earlier than now if they are qualified.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

Laser Hair removal works best on dark hair w/ light skin. If your hair is getting darker, IDK what to tell you. The only thing that has been proven to be perm. is electrolysis.
Laser is not proven to be perm. but is hair reduction. 
I have had laser done, the hair did come back but much finer.
Good Luck


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I've researched laser hair removal as well. There are alot of testimonials from women of color who haven't had great/permanent results. supposedly the only perm way is electrolysis

I just keep waxing and plucking. I hate it but.. _C'est la vie_


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry this has happened to you. It happen to me as well, I had about 5 treatments. Sucks! I didn't experience any thicker hair, but all the hair did grow back. I did experience skin sensitivity though much more than I had before the treatments. I'ts been about a year since I had it done and my skin has yet to recover. I know they messed me up somehow...wrong settings I believe.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a couple of questions.  What type of laser was it that was used?

Secondly, have you had any blood tests to determine whether the new hair growth is hormonal?

Laser _can_ be very effective for hair removal in darker skins but it needs to be the right laser and it needs to be used correctly.  Too low an energy setting won't work and too high an energy setting can cause skin problems.  There are also issues with cooling the skin during treatment.  This needs to be done correctly to reduce the risk of complications.

When you have your first consultation with a laser hair removal practitioner, they should do a series of patch tests at different energy levels.  If one of these isn't a little too high, they won't know whether the energy level they use will be enough.  The patch test should determine the maximum safe energy level.  If at the highest level tested, there's no adverse reaction then they haven't tested high enough.  They should be looking to achieve a minor adverse reaction that will settle down by itself over a week to ten days.  For that reason, patch tests really should be done somewhere inconspicuous.

To get no result after six sessions you ought to be looking at getting your money back or having free retreatments that work.

Good luck!


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2009)

I am sorry this happened to you! From the research I have done on laser treatments for darker skins it seems that the YAG laser is the laser that is and should be used to treat darker skins and only a select few doctors have this laser. 

Nd:YAG laser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hairfacts: Nd:YAG laser medical data


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Yeah I've researched laser hair removal as well. There are alot of testimonials from women of color who haven't had great/permanent results. supposedly the only perm way is electrolysis

I just keep waxing and plucking. I hate it but.. C'est la vie_

 
i have heard this also because of the pigmentation in our skin, things like that don't work as well.
BUT
a doctor should never say "I'm not Sure" wtf??!! like, thanks, that's helps so much........ 'ppreciate it
dumbass....
i'm sorry you had this happen. i hope you find out something soon


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 28, 2009)

You definitely need to see another doctor. My Mediterranean co-worker had it done about 2 years ago, she didn’t finish the treatments and it looks good (she had that very thick dark course hair and a full mustache).


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 28, 2009)

I've researched laser hair removal a bit. It's my understanding that as a practically transparent skinned, raven haired individual, I would be a prime candidate. I opted not to pursue it for several reasons: 1) laser hair removal is not permanent. Why would I pay all that if the hair will eventually grow back? 2) The sheer number of treatments required to get results is quite high even for "ideal candidates". 3) If you're not "ideal" then you will potentially get mediocre results at an expensive price. 4) laser treatments are not always done by medical professionals, they are becoming store front operations. I don't know about you, but I want a fully qualified experienced physician working that laser. 

After all that, the money involved and the likelyhood of failure, I determined it wasn't a good return on investment.

Of course none of this helps you now. If the doc is unwilling or unable to assist you I would seek financial reparations on the basis of lack of informed consent and poor practitioner understanding of typical negative results of laser treatment and how to avoid/treat them.


----------

